# Sticky  Please Read before posting about Sperm Results the Answer could be here



## MightyMouse

DH's sperm count is 0.42!! He has fathered a child from a previous marriage (HOW??!!) 
He has stopped taking hot bath; taking vitamins etc... 

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## agate

its possible his count was always low but fluctuates to better levels sometimes and it may have helped if his previous partner was young and super-fertile.  Otherwise, it could be a blip - sperm counts can be devastated by illness, stress, alcohol consumption etc so maybe in 3 months his sperm count might be quite a bit better - although its unusual to go from a count as low as this to a normal count.  lifestyle factors like vitamins might help, but again, its unusual that they would be able to get him from a very low count to a normal count... that said, if you end up going on to IVF-ICSI etc, every bit of improvement can help.


----------



## MightyMouse

Thanks so much for your reply!

It is what I thought.

It has been 3 months since his last test. He has another test next week.

he has had major stress in his life.He has been fighting a court battle to see his son from previous marriage. Nasty ex-wife. His ex-wife was younger (and I am assuming super-fertile). 

The fertility expert told us that stress doesnt really affect the sperm count... but DOES effect women!


----------



## chris201067

As the subject says, really - I've had a second sperm test concluding asthenozoospermia (9% progressive, 20% sluggish, 8% non-progressive, 63% non-motile) and poor morphology (10% normal forms), but the concentration of sperm is high (72 million / ml in 6ml).
Can a high sperm count make up for a low proportion of progressive, normal sperm cells? (Here's hoping...)
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## chris201067

... or come to think of it, is a high concentration the _reason_ for low motility - do they all get in each other's way, like on the Tube during rush hour?


----------



## JessLange

Hey you. I had a similar problem in that my DH's sperm count has always been 2 million and 90% useless! After 6 years I managed to get preggers (and have done so before although lost it). SO there is hope with a low count. What I wanted to tell you is that as we have started ICSI I have managed to persuade him to give up all alcohol and caffiene. No tea, no coffee, no chocolate. Guess what? His sperm count has shot up to 12 million!!!! Hell of a difficult thing for him to do however. We did it together which helped him a bit. Anyway, my point is I recon it worked! Something to chew on. Good luck.
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MightyMouse

Thanks JessLange! That really gave me hope and put a smile on my face for the first time in this infertility rollercoaster. 

He has stopped the hotbaths and cut out all caffeine. We hardly drink now. He has done another test and we go in for the results next week. He reckons that the fact that he can't produce very much on demand has affected the results dramatically. I dunno, the jury is out for me on this one. I posted on the Men's Room about this to get a guy's POV and it seems it doesnt make much difference.


----------



## evamelanie

Hi Chris, 

My husband has 4% morphology and apparently that's average (we were told this by two good specialists at clinics in London). You can see this on Wiki if you google sperm morphology. As I understand the sperm count does compensate and that's all that's needed!


----------



## Hev79

Hi my partners sperm count was also so low about 0.4 ? i think last time , we have had 3 samples tested and some frozzen as results vary from month to month our last sample was greatly improved to our surprise. We will still need ICSI but have frozen some sperm to use if on the day our sperm sample isn't so good. We noticed that abstaining from sex for certain number of days made a big difference to our results because we had 3 samples tested, ( self funding) and also our consultant advised my partner to take zinc and selenium vitamins, and we think that the 2 may have helped   .Although they told us that it is very low there are still plenty to use and they may even try IVF without the ICSI if they can so there is alway hope !!! best of luck hunny,  hev xxxx


----------



## MightyMouse

Thanks Hev79. 
Quite a relief to know that my Dh isnt the only one with ridiculously low sperm count. We go see the doc next Wed for the 3rd test results. He asked to do a 4th cos he reckons that the 3rd was a waste of time as he couldnt get it all out.

I spoke with the lady in the Microbiology department and she said that it didnt matter as it wouldnt really affect the count??


----------



## Hev79

Hiya
We found the whole sperm analysis confusing one cousultant said it was poor quality which my partner was devistated at, and requested to see another consultant who explained it more detail. Remember at the end of the day you only need one hunny ! not a million. Ask them to explain what each sample results really mean, as we are both health professionals and have only just got to grips with what's what's ,so iam not suprised your confused. Good luck, let us know how things go , hev xxx


----------



## MightyMouse

How on earth could it go down?? 

DH says it wasn't a complete sample. Said all of it went it but not all of it came out, if you know what I mean.

last time it was 0.42 and today it was 0.34!!!
DH hasnt taken any hot baths and has laid off caffeine.

Had a sob! All of my hormones seem totally fine! I am still waiting for an HSG. the swab tests are still not clear. So I have to get another swab.

I find it soo difficult being around stepson right now. I just want to go away, party and forget all about children. Get a dog or something!


----------



## Guest

Hi 


I empathise with the step son bit - I  found it really difficult with step children too, and bought a dog.  I went on to have miracle baby.  Ex2 had a daughter also had low sperm count went from 7 mill to 2mill or there abouts with not great morphology, etc etc.  

Ex 1 also had a daughter who now has her own two children. I look back and think how glad I am we didn't stay together( we split for lots of reasons) I couldn't have coped with step grandchildren not even having my own. 

hugs and symp


louise


----------



## VixiePie

So sorry to hear this, though don't give up hope yet, there is still more to be done, it must be so stressful for you and your other half, which may have had an effect on sperm count, just hope that you can get through this and see what options are available to you. 
I can only imagine what its like with step children, whilst I don't have one of my own I do have 2 close cousins who are both pregnant and in their early 20's -which makes me jealous...not a good state for me  

Please stay strong and lsiten to what the consultants say, there is always hope, hold on to that and take strength in the success stories and the ones you have around you for support...and us here of course. 
I do have a pooch, they are actually good for lowering stress levels...or at least this is what studies have shown/

Anyway, I'm going off topic now, just wanted to say, stay strong and know you are not alone,   XXx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi all below are my husbands results back! 

Our doctor never really said much to us, about
Them just that the 2nd test was better than the first! And 
That it may take us a bit longer than others.

So we are waiting on a letter from the royal
And havent thought much about it until I joined ff.
Now I have seen other results maybe we do have somethg
To be worried abt.

Motility 52%
adnormal 90%
amount 3.7ml
Count/ml 43000000
Active 82732000

Can you give any advice on what our next steps are

Maggie27


----------



## snowfairy

Hi Maggie27, 
I'm new to all this too so I can't give you any advice but I am in a similar position to you.  We've been ttc since Dec 2009 and I'm waiting for my first appointment at Craigavon.
My dh 1st sa is below but he has to get it repeated.

It was
motility 45%
abnormal forms 92% 
amount 2.0ml
count/ml 47000000
total active 42300000

I also think my hormones may be out of whack as they referred me after my 21 day hormone test, though I've not had chance to speak to my doctor. In the meantime I'm just trying to eat healthy and lose weight to see if that helps (also making dh take vit c &e & zinc).  Have given up using opk, cb fertility monitor and temping etc.

Hope you get your appointment soon.


----------



## Katie789

Hey girls,

The tests you have both described here and on other threads are all basic tests for fertility. Snowfairy, dont be worrying about being referred after your day 21 bloods - blood tests on days 2/3 and 21 are standard to check ovulation, etc. These plus sperm analysis are done prior to referral to hospital. Gps who are clued in may also ask for thyroid, rubella, prolactin and fsh on partner if sperm low.

If they havent been done, dont worry. They will be if necessary.

As for sperm count, im not sure about the breakdown, but i was told that anything under 20 million is considered low. 40-100 million being the average. Generally two sperm analysis are required as counts vary each time. My dh's has ranged from 1 million to 15 million, but as your profile shows maggie, low count can still achieve pregnancy. 

We were referred straight for icsi due to dh sperm count. The procedure is same as ivf but an embryologist selects one sperm and injects it directly into an egg. So basically it means doesnt matter if dh count 1 million as thats more than enough! 

Good luck

Katie xx


----------



## shelleysugar

This is my first post so apologies if I'm doing this wrong!  I have a million questions in my head and don't know where to start.  Me and my partner are currently having initial tests and my DH sample has come back with a response of no sperm found.  I understand that this could be the condition of azoospermia but my question is, is it possible that it is a dud sample?  Or am I just clutching at straws?  He has to do another sample in 3 months - why do we have to wait so long?  Is there anyone else out there in this position?  Would love to chat.


----------



## tracyl247

Morning Shelleysugar

This thread might help with the questions that you havehttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260968.0

Take care

Tracy


----------



## speeder

Hi Shelleysugar

It could be a dud sample. I should know more about this particular aspect than I do (as my husband is azoospermic) but I don't as we quickly found that DH's current sample and his previous sample from years back (before he met me, and he hadn't picked up its results) was also zero so we had three tests over 5 years  - all zero.

Anyway, what I wanted to say was that if the next one is zero too, don't panic    You have other options.  Lots of azoospermic men still have some sperm in their testicles which can be extracted by TESE allowing you to pursue ICSI.  Some men don't have any - it depends on the cause of the azoospermia.  My husband fell into that category and, as bad news as that sounds, we now have a lovely daughter conceived by donor sperm who is the light of our lives. 

There is loads of support on this website.  There is a thread for couples with azoospermia for support in terms of TESE etc, and there is also a great thread when using donor sperm too.

Very best of luck and if I can help any more please let me know


----------



## shelleysugar

Thank you for all my replies - this all seems a bit scary when you're new to the world of fertility friends!


----------



## catherine125

Hi I am new to this and would like to see if anybody has information or can tell me where i can get information on the real odds of vasectomy reversal? My partners had a vasectomy 4 years ago had few complications and is left with severe visible scarring if we went private to get vasectomy reversed what would be the chances of it working & me actually falling pregnant i am 34 years old. How do you know which clinics are safe & get best results? Any help would be great


----------



## tracyl247

Hi Catherine

I can't help you with your questions, why don't you try posting in the men's room http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=89.0 someone there might be able to help 

Take care

Tracy


----------



## ash25

Hi everyone, im fairly new to all of this and long story short we have ttc naturally for 4 years....DH doesnt produce anything on ejaculation about 90% of the time.....
we have finally gotten an appointment through for him to see a urologist on the 26th of this month  but unfortunately i am unable to go with him, i know hes nervous about it and i struggle to get him to talk to me let alone anyone else   men!! 

could anyone please help me prepare a little list of things for him to ask or say to them.....and also if anyone has been to this appointment could you tell me what he can expect when he gets there??
x x


----------



## tracyl247

Morning Ash

Have a look here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74515.0 its a topic on Male infertility issue. When DH went to his appointment he was asked about family history, any previous illnesses i.e. measles they also gave him a quick examination to make sure all was present 

take care

Tracy


----------



## minkky

We are having our work up before being referred to the fertility clinic for IVF.  We have been TTC for 3 years now, I have PCOS (thin) and looks like one blocked tube (not definite).  DH previously had a sperm test 2 years ago which if a little borderline, no major problems - he was told to curb his drinking and take ACE vitamins - which I think he has been doing.

Just had a second sperm test as one of the consultants wasn't happy with the way the results had been reported from the earlier test.  These results were greatly different!! - i feel shocked, i knew we had other problems but didn't think this was one:

Volume: 2.7 mill
sperm count 17 mill
Motility rapid - 21%
Slow or sluggish - 16%
Non-progressive - 12%
Immortile - 51%
Morphology
Normal - 7%
Abnormal 93%

Looking at the internet this doesn't seem good. What does this mean for our IVF chances? feel we are getting hit by one thing after another at the moment.  Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## ElsieF

minkky
don't worry, it looks like your dh has some good sperm. most sperm issues can be overcome with ICSI (where they select a single good sperm and inject it ino the egg) It is done in the lab as you are doing IVF. 
there was a really good episode on the bbc Bang goes the Theory" whwere they showed how they did it. It might still be aroundon iplayer if you are interested.
elsie


----------



## DJCJ

Hi Minkky

Big   .  This process is really hard.  I'm no expert but can tell you that my DH has a low count, motility and morphology so we were told we'd need ICSI from the get go. This means that the sperm is injected directly into each egg, rather than leaving the sperm to penetrate the egg itself, which can prove problematic if the quality isn't good.  A combination of Wellman conception and Co-enzyme Q10 200mg daily since after Christmas seemed to help improve his numbers on all three counts.

Although I can appreciate that this test result is a bit of a shock, try not to be too disheartened - your clinic will advise you whether you need ICSI or not.
Best of luck hun    
DJ x


----------



## minkky

Thank you both for your replies.  It is good to get some reassurance so you don't feel so on your own.  

Thanks DJ for the advice about the vitamins, i'll get him on those tomorrow.

x


----------



## MysticMo

Hi

I have endometriosis and other half has unexplained azoospermia (not producing any sperm, and little ejaculate most of the time like your partner).  We've been TTC for nearly 2 years to no avail!  We went together for the first appointment with the urologist.  He went over the history and asked about pain, exercise patterns, eating and drinking, sexual history and STIs.  By the time we saw the urologist he had also had various xrays and blood tests as well as given samples, so he reviewed the results.  Other half used to live in the sauna, and we were told this could have affected his production.  He also did a prostate examination which traumatised the hell out of DH (hate to be graphic, but this is done by inserting a finger up the bum).  This was however useful and confirmed he had pain when he shouldnt, so he was given a course of 6 weekly antibiotics.  I wasnt even aware, but other half had a dull ache in his testicles after sex, so they thought he had prostatitis (inflammation).  Unfortunately the antibiotics didnt help, and the next step is surgery for other half in the next 2 weeks.

If this is the first appointment, other half may need numerous tests (xrays, blood tests and have to give a sperm sample) so other half needs to know what these will be and how long it will take to get results.  Other half also needs to be honest about things - any pain, drinking, exercise, sexual history - didnt know these were all connected but apparently so.  

If ur other half is anything like mine he wont be completely honest, and wont even convey info back properly, but get him to ask if the plan and discussion will be confirmed in a letter - then at least you'll get to know a summary of what went on.

Best of luck,
M x


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi.

Could really do with some help please! Boyfriend had sperm results back, Does anyone know if they are good ok or bad please?

Sample volume  2ml
motility 45%
total count 70  10*6/ml
normal sperm morphology 10 %

Any help of what they mean ect will be great!!!


----------



## tracyl247

Hi Chazzy

Have a look and post on the male factor thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0 hopefully someone will be able to help 

Take care

Tracy


----------



## loopskig

Found this for you...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82727.0

I'm no scientist but think it looks like motility and morph is a little below average. Probably good enough to get you where you need to be - it only takes one! I would urge you to nag your clinic for clarity until you feel you have a satisfactory answer. Its what they are there for. I regretted not being more pushy when I was trying to conceive first time as I had an overwhelming feeling that docs (and nurses) were there to be listened to and if I didn't understand it was just me being dim.

GOOD LUCK xx


----------



## Nikkiray

Hi there,
My partner went for a semen analysis on the 30th August. We have just received the below results. We have been TTC since June 2010. His GP surgery just handed these over the counter to us with no explanation. When we got home and saw them, I rang and was told that because he had now changed address (we have moved) that he could no longer be a patient there and that he would have to register with a new GP!!!! Please could somebody shed some light on the below we are so worried as they look bad 

Thanks 

_*Production-analysis interval 01:02
Seminal volume 4.3ml
Sperm concentration 4.0 x 10 /ml
motile spermatozoa 24%
Progressive motility 21%
Rapid progression 13% 
Vitality Blank
Normal forms 2%
Antisperm Antibodies Blank

Comments: All semen parameters were below normal range. Round cells present (4 million/ml)*_

I appreciate your comments.


----------



## tracyl247

Hi Nikkiray

If you post the results here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260968.0 which is the male factor thread then someone might be able to help, also there are lots of posted results here so there might be some similar results to your DH.

take care

Tracy


----------



## poshandbecks

Just been told tody that my fiance has to have this in Feb. He is so upset and worried ! we both are as this might conclude to us having to use a doner which we don't want. He has had sperm in previous samples but the las 2 out of 5 have had none. It's at the point where if this is unsuccessful he wants to leave me and let me go and find somebody who can give me children as it's him who has fertility issues. Of course I don't want this, (he doesn't want to use a sperm doner) so we would both like to know how successful this may be.


----------



## livity k

We had surgical sperm retrieval as my DH is paralysed- it took a nerve wracking hour to find sperm but we did and enough to fertilised my eggs and we now have our wonderful son! 

Basically sperm retrieval can be via injection/needle from the epidydimis (tube that carries sperm out) this is least invasive- then they try needle biopsy and then if that's not succcessful full biospy- my DH had to have all of these ( as in they try one after the other and analyse the samples and stop when they have sperm,) 

In our case we had no idea what DH fertitly was like before his injury but he did have to have a chromosone analysis to check there were no probs before he had the op- 

Does your DH know why he has a problem- getting to the root of this will probably give you more understanding of whether it will be successful- my understanding that is that if it is a blockage issue this is easier to get round than genetic isssues- FF'ers who are more clued up please correct me if this is wrong- 

We had donor sperm as a back up but I don't think I got my head round using it but if you do need to use it there is loads of support and information available on here- 

I think it is natural for you DH to feel like he does but keep talking and I hope he will start to feel happier- and remember sperm retrieval can lead to babies! 

Livity x


----------



## velma99

Hi Poshandbecks,

So sorry to hear you are going through all of this as myself and my husband have been through the same problems as you.  Please keep positive at this stage.  Your partner has had some sperm found in previous samples so this I think is a good sign.  My husband had a failed surgical sperm retrieval which showed no sperm in September last year.  We were devastated and told by the doctor that there was no hope of my husband fathering a child.  We decided to get a second opinion and try acupuncture, zinc, selenium and vitamins.  In October we saw Mr Ramsay after seeing other people having good reports of him (he is an andrologist).  My husband then produced a sperm sample with enough good sperm to freeze and we did not have to go ahead with any further surgery for him.  We did IVF with ICSI in December/January time and the embryologist was impressed with how much the sample had improved and we were able to use fresh sperm.  Our DS was born earlier this month.  A year after we were told there was no hope except a donor.  So I guess I want to give you both hope and some ideas of what you could try etc.  If your partner does any more sperm samples make sure they can be frozen if sperm is found as this could be used later for icsi.


Good luck,

Velma


----------



## poshandbecks

Thank you so much for getting back to me on here you have given us hope that this may not be the end, since yesterday we've just been feeling so negative about it all. I could of cried reading your replies   Thank you so much for realy giving us some hope and congratulations Velma.
Could you tell me where Dr Ramsay is based and is he private Velma? also how often did your DH have acupuncture? We had thought of this actually. Also is selenium another vitimin, haven't heard of this? We have until Febuary to sort this out and get making sperm. Livity,  we can't begin think about doner sperm either. I just don't want that to have to be an option. He has had the chromosome test too and everything was fine, although the Dr said there was messages sending from his brain to his reproductive organs that was saying there was a problem and that his body was trying harder to make sperm. I should of asked more questions, at the time I just try to remeber everything and take it all in and the questions pop up when we've left!


----------



## velma99

Hi,

I asked my husdband what he had taken exactly and he typed this for me to send to you. I have added a couple of comments also.

You can purchase both Zinc and selenium from Holland and barrett

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/categories.asp?cid=50&searchterm=selenium&rdcnt=1

You need to remember that these vitamins not enough , it should always combined with a healthy diet and exercises, and might take weeks. Of course no drugs, alcohol, stress or smoking. Tough but really helps (he did still drink coffee!!!).

Also, it is normal that one sample can contains and the other without, and any anthology should explain it to you. This is what we were told.
Dr. Ramasay can be easy contacted by email or his secretary, or via phone that you can find in the following website http://www.spirehealthcare.com/ThamesValley/Our-Facilities-Treatments-and-Consultants/Our-Consultants/Mr-Jonathan-Ramsay/

or his personal website http://www.male-fertility-southeast.co.uk.

We think he is London/south east based. We paid for private consultation and sperm freezing but still got our icsi on the NHS. I think he does do some work on the NHS maybe see your GP for a referal. Even private we had to get a referal from the GP.

it is very good to have 2nd opinions before taking any surgical option!! make sure if you want to perform sperm retriever, that it is done by specialist plus they got the facilities to freeze it.

My husband did accupunture about 10 times and I did it also for the ivf.

Hope all of this is helpful feel free to ask any more questions from us,

Velma and Mr Velma

Hope this helps

/links


----------



## ash25

Hi M, 
thank you for your reply, goodness you 2 have been through a lot already!! i wish your OH best of luck in his surgery   whats it for? if you dont mind me asking just so i have an idea of what may lie ahead...

hmm he had one appointment before where he was just really asked a loot of questions i think tbh now that im thinking about it he didnt really say what was discussed! I shall haqve to keep working on getting him to talk more and il be sure to ask if he has any pain at all!!

That appointment there i went with him and all he done was produce urine samples from after ejaculation and we were told we would probably get an appointment for two weeks later but we're still waiting and i have had no luck getting through to them on the phone  

Asking for a summary in a letter is a very good idea as i swear he has selectave memory lol...

I have also booked myself in to get bloods done for testing next week which im dreading but i thought i may as well find out just now....for all i know i could have issues that im not aware of!

  x


----------



## MysticMo

Hi hun,

I would think any good fertility specialist would also check you out, so if there are issues you can be treated at the same time.  I initially was starting to feel very resentful towards DH, particularly as he wouldnt talk about things, but me getting diagnosed with endo actually made it easier - sounds strange, but we're both basically in a mess!  At least neither of us can blame the other! 

DH is having surgical sperm retrieval (SSR) on the 10th November - they will basically insert a needle into the testes to see if they can extract sperm, if not they will cut in.  If they find anything, then we can go on to have ICSI / IVF, if not its the end of the road for us.  I'm feeling very anxious, particularly as I have endo (and found out today I have a cyst on my ovary), so it's going to be a hard slog, but I'm confident we'll have a family somehow - I just dont know how they're going to get there!  

Any letters back yet?
M x


----------



## spooq

DH and I are just getting ready for ICSI#3.  We got the results of his most recent SA lastnight at our consultation. NO sperm!!!  He's to do another SA next week and they will freeze any sperm as a back-up for our ICSI just in case there is none in his sample on the day of EC.  We're a bit freaked out as although his count is really low and sometimes there have been issues with motility and morphology, there has always been sperm.  During ICSI#1 he had to produce two samples on the day of EC as they couldn't find enough good sperm in the first one.  During ICSI#2 there were no problems and we had dramatically improved quality embies for transfer.  Just wondering if anyone else has had to use frozen sperm and what sort of risks there are with thawing?


----------



## spooq

Also wondering if anyone can tell me how many straws of sperm you tend to get from one sample and how many the thaw for ICSI?  Just trying to get a better idea of our situation.  DH is already talking about DS but I'm trying to remain positive, not that we would be adverse to using this anyway but I'd like to give DH all possible chances.


----------



## tracyl247

Hi spooh

have a look/post on the male factor board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0 someone there might be able to help you out.

take care

Tracy


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi all

My fertility dept at hospital confuse me. The first letter diagnosed my DP with oligoasthenoteratozoospermia which is BAD right? All I received was a quick talk saying his results were bad, his count was 9 million and not much semen to begin with and a copy of the letter sent back to my GP which stated the above.


He has retrograde ejaculation due to type 1 diabetes so we were referred to a urologist 

The urologist then said my DP's problem wasn't the count or motility but the amount if semen he produced to begin with so going through the procedure of extracting sperm via urine would be pointless as he's perfect for ICSI

Has anyone been given their actual results on paper?

I haven't and I'm so confused!


----------



## A123

Hi ya,

We were never given results on paper, just had the consultants opinion on the results.

Xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi
We were given the results on paper. it was like a chart with DP sperm details and then what they should be next to them. 
D xxx


----------



## dreaming4baby

Hi am new to this just want to speak to someone not a DR and has been through same, Been ttc since january 2010 decided to go see dr august and husband did test which has come back very low under 2 million with 30% mobility, ive had my ultrasound all ok got to have a blood test re done but now awaiting to go to the clinic after DR referred us.
Does this mean we cant have a baby naturally we want this so much and seems so unfair everyone around us getting pregnant without trying


----------



## ash25

MysticMo said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> I would think any good fertility specialist would also check you out, so if there are issues you can be treated at the same time. I initially was starting to feel very resentful towards DH, particularly as he wouldnt talk about things, but me getting diagnosed with endo actually made it easier - sounds strange, but we're both basically in a mess! At least neither of us can blame the other!
> 
> DH is having surgical sperm retrieval (SSR) on the 10th November - they will basically insert a needle into the testes to see if they can extract sperm, if not they will cut in. If they find anything, then we can go on to have ICSI / IVF, if not its the end of the road for us. I'm feeling very anxious, particularly as I have endo (and found out today I have a cyst on my ovary), so it's going to be a hard slog, but I'm confident we'll have a family somehow - I just dont know how they're going to get there!
> 
> Any letters back yet?
> M x


Oh no im so sorry to hear your latest news  i think i would feel better if there was something wrong with me too (it does sound mad) but like you said at least then theres no blame and he might stop being so its all my fault about it  i built up the courage to get some bloods done and they came back clear i think (i got a pain in the backside receptionist on the phone) hmm so im not really sure what to do now, gonna go and see my GP this week.
We had nothing back from him sample tests but i eventually got someone on the phone with a sensible head but i think they're sending him back for the same ejaculate then pee sample tests hmm so il give them another call tomorrow to find out (i have a sneaking suspicion they have lost his results) as one person said he needs "special tests" im not too sure hat that means......

i cant imagine what your DH is feeling about having to get those tests! i suppose he knows its the way forward but they just sound well not very nice  its good to hear your still very positave about it!! very often i feel like accepting that its never going to happen with DH  i hope the op goes well so that you can move forward from this  
x x


----------



## MysticMo

Thanks alot Ash.  Will keep you posted after the 10th.  I may forget (cant seem to find messages once I've replied to them) - you're welcome to contact me directly on here.

BW,
M x


----------



## elizabethface

HI

I'm just doing my research before my review meeting. My AMH is 13.31 and I'm 32, the clinic said this is fine, but I think it's low for my age.

Please can you reply and post your AMH result, age and any other info that may make it elevated etc, i.e PCOS. I have immune issues, but other than that I think I'm O.K, apart from this possibly low AMH level?
Any info would be greatly appreciated.

I got 8 eggs last collection, but said they were poor quality, I've been told this isn;t down to AMH level, but who knows?? Just looking for some answers.

Thanks xxxxxxx


----------



## MM1234

mine is 7.2 I was 33 when it was taken...had a really good reaction to IVF meds (if anything I overreact and get too many follicles and too high hormones)
I got OHSS in first cycle and second cycle produced 15 eggs 
You will be fine x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi

My AMH is 6.2 and i'm 33 which is low for my age, however I responded well to stimming drugs and got 18 eggs for my first go and was mild OHSS.

Good luck x


----------



## Kirsty1

Hi I'm 32 and my amh is really low for my age at 0.88! Had 4 eggs collected on 1st and 2nd ivf however they failed to fertilise this time! I also have endometriosis x


----------



## Lisa x

Hi  

My AMH is 46.11   and I have PCO.  I'm about to have cycle 3 (ICSI though) but I produced 18 eggs on my first cycle and 12 on my second.  I am 27.  Iv noticed that some ladies with a lot lower AMH than mine produce as many or more eggs than I do so I don't know how it works. 

One thing though, for my second cycle, I drank a whey to go protein shake every day and even though I got less eggs than the first cycle when I didn't drink it, they were a lot better quality second time around.

Good luck with your review meeting!


----------



## elizabethface

Thanks for all your replies, this is excellent re-assurance!!!!

Keep them coming, any BFP stories would be good too with AMH levels.

BABY DUST to you all on this journey. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lisa, I drank whey protein on my last cycle and that's when no embryos progressed, doesn't make sense.


----------



## chicksmum

Mine was 6.7 at age 33, so really quite low. This said I got 8 eggs and a BFP on 1st IVF.


----------



## Lisa x

I wouldn't read too much into it if I were you, all of our bodies work differently and two people of the same age with the same AMH etc etc could cycle together and get completely different results.  It's bizarre really!

Good luck though!


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys

My OH had a sperm test a couple of years ago, he is going to have another next week.  My GP said at the time, everything was fine with it.  The FS I am seeing now said the morphology needed to look at, so we would be looking at ICSI.  I am hoping with his new test, it will have improved.  Are these results fairly decent overall or is there anything I need to look at, thought I would ask here first, any tips appreciated!




Volume - 2.5mls
Appearance - Normal
Total Count - 43 millions/ml
Motility - 47% motile (moderate forward progression)
Morphology - 94% abnormal forms
pH - 8.0
Antisperm screening test - Negative


----------



## Silver star

CAN YOU HELP ? 
Where do I go to get my DH sperm tested , more than just what they do on the NHS , so may be a DHA frag test, 
He had cemo , it's been about 15m since  his last cemo , 
The problem is the NHS did freeze his sperm , but we can't no ship to serum ( I could scream ) 
So we will have to use fresh , due to the meds my DH is on he can not take any vi tams to supplement to boast his sperm , 
So it would be good to see what we are playing with , so to speck !
Penny is happy to use fresh ( pre cemo would of been so much better ) 
He had his sperm tested at the end of last year , and to quote my DH when I asked him how it went " it's doing about 40% of what it should be doing " 
This did not help me , but did not want to push it as I can understand how hard this all is for him , IVF going on about IVF , and he is worrying he will die ! I was too ! 

Any info / help on sperm testing please ! 

Was thinking to do in the uk before we go to serum for IVF ,


----------



## agate

if you are near london:

try andrology solutions on wimpole st

http://www.andrologysolutions.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/diagnostic_testing.pdf

or TDL andrology (also wimpole st)

if you are not near london, let us know what part of the country you are in and we can see if there is somewhere near you e.g., ivf wales in cardiff etc

/links


----------



## Silver star

Thanks agate , we are in London ! So I will look at your links , x


----------



## Jonsgirl80

My husbands first test showed a low count - I think she said 0.4 or 0.5 with 90% + abnormality and low motility. The next test showed NO sperm whatsoever in the sample - how is it possible to go from having sperm - albeit not many - to having none at all?  Anybody had something similar happen?


----------



## agate

i GUESS So the same reasons that caused the bad parameters last time are meaning things are so bad this month that they didn't find any sperm in the sample?

I don't know if you've seen this or if it helps you

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2874589/

one of the first things you probably want to know was whether the volume of sample was normal or reduced because it helps to suggest what the problem might be (volumes can be lower if there is an obstruction or if most of the sperm is being ejaculated into the bladder)

/links


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Thanks.

Volume was normal both times so I'm not sure what is going on there.


----------



## agate

so I THINK that suggests its non-obstructive.  so your urologist should be looking at your partner's hormone levels etc


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Thanks agate,

He had an ultrasound which didn't find any obstructions. We were supposed to be referred to a urologist for further investigation but it is not proving straightforward.


----------



## Kaz2009

Hi, I'm after a little advice, hope someone can help, my fiancé had a sperm count in 2010, the count was 18 million, 25% motility and 72% abnormal.  The clinic indicated that the ICSI option would be best for us, he's got another test booked in a couple of weeks and has been taking the wellman conception supplements.  What do these figures actually mean?  I'm hoping that there maybe some improvement with the supplements, we'll see.
He drinks occasionally, a glass of wine weeknights, a couple of glasses each night at weekends.  Plenty tea, although I now buy decaffeinated.  He also has a lot of lemonade etc,. I've heard that the artificial sweeteners are bad for fertility too, is this right?
The clinic have told us to abstain for 2-5 days before the test due in a couple of weeks, my fiancé thinks his count will improve if we abstain from now, does anyone know if this will improve the count?  Hope someone can give me a little advice/reassurance on this.
Wishing everyone all the best on their journey.
Kaz xx


----------



## Silver star

Rally you should have a much sex as you can for now , and stop a few days before , 
If you stop now the sperm can die or not be a fresh.  The more you have sex the more he will make  and the better it will be , 
It's good to keep the flow up ( I'm sure he will be happy to know ) 

There is a good book called THE FERTILITY DIET , it can give you loads of info on things like this , 

Also my DH had to take doxy to improve his sperm , I guess we will find out when he next has a test ! 

Good luck Hun , xxx


----------



## Kaz2009

Hi, thank you for your reply, you have given me the reassurance I needed and confirmed what I already thought although my fiancé thought the opposite.  I will certainly have a look for the book, I might see if our library has a copy first.  Can I ask what doxy is?  I've never heard of it, he is just taking the wellman conception tablets at the moment.
Thanks again for your response, wishing you all the best, good luck on your journey
Kaz xxx


----------



## Silver star

DOXYCYCLINE , seems to kill of anything that's in the sperm that should not be ......... That's the easy reply ! 

I'm not sure really , but a lot of friends have had BFP after there DH have had it , and it seems to work ! I really don't no how or why , but if it's works then bring it on ! 

You could email serum to ask why I guess , who are you with at the moment ?


----------



## treezuk

My husbands SA was deemed normal count was 162mil , swimming forward etc 55% and normal forms 4% which she said was borderline. 

His viscosity was abnormal I have had a quick google about this can anyone shed anymore light on it for me , is it fixable


----------



## Aandl

Hi everyone,
I have a question that I am wondering if you can help with. My OHs SA has always come back really good.
Then we did our first IVF and had zero fert... the sperm didn't try to fert the egg and died soon after.

Then when we had ICSI, we had 100% fert. 
But out of 14 only two embryos made it to blast but bfn.

We had DNA Frag dont on sperm and again perfect.

Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------

